# [MD] Moldova | road infrastructure



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The closest to Moldova you can get on motorway is Debrecen...from there,"only" 700km. Viamichelin says only 9h...


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

9 hours is probably impossible.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^GM says 1 day for me to drive to Chisinau from Abcoude. That's pure driving time, considering you drive the Vmax, and it does not include any stopping. I guess it might be possible from here in three days, but it would be optimistic. Best way is to fly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They still do aid transports to Moldova from various charity organizations from the Netherlands. However, they shift their working field from Poland to Romania, and now to Moldova.


----------



## dnd (Oct 24, 2008)

Chisinau-Leuseni road 
before


















after


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

dnd said:


> Chisinau-Leuseni road
> before


Weird median


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

M-1 from Leuseni to Chisinau. These photo's pretty much cover the entire route from the Romanian border to Chisinau. They're from various photographers on Google Earth (panoramio).


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

does somebody has other pics of moldovan highways?unfortunately i was only one time in moldova, when i was 8, and i hadn't a camera back then.:lol:


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> This is one of the results I get when I look for "highways Moldova" in Google:


^^:lol::lol::lol:hahahahah


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

enschede-er said:


> ^^:lol::lol::lol:hahahahah


i don't understand why are you laughing, probably that's a rural road.don't you think your laugh is a sign of disrespect to those people?i think you should excuse yourself otherwise i will find on google and post pictures of highways in countries that i observed u are quite in love with.(the diference is that here u see horses, there u see donkeys).:bash:


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

panda80 said:


> does somebody has other pics of moldovan highways?unfortunately i was only one time in moldova, when i was 8, and i hadn't a camera back then.:lol:


AFAIK there are no 2x2 highways in Moldova


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Actually, do they do have some 4 lane highways, but they're not motorways with controlled acces and medians.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ass-shaking pics! :colgate:


Good road actually. And there are a few interchanges with controlled access in Moldova though.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

panda80 said:


> i don't understand why are you laughing, probably that's a rural road.don't you think your laugh is a sign of disrespect to those people?i think you should excuse yourself otherwise i will find on google and post pictures of highways in countries that i observed u are quite in love with.(the diference is that here u see horses, there u see donkeys).:bash:


kay:










Which road is this?


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

ABC LV said:


> AFAIK there are no 2x2 highways in Moldova


even a 2x1 road can be a highway.how long we are still going to argue what motorway and highway means?chris must be bored of how many times he explained to us the definitions of a highway and a motorway.:lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ABC LV didn't say that 2×1 can't be a highway, he just said there were no 2×2 highways in Moldova (which isn't true though).


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ As he can see from the photo I posted...Still I don't know which road is this. I just know it's in Moldova.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

There's a 4-lane road south of Chişinău and there are some more. Look at motorways-exitlists.com.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm a bit curious about the direction signs, whether they are monolingual or bilingual, Soviet-style (with all-caps) or different.


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Actually, do they do have some 4 lane highways


They do? Then my maps of this region must be outdated or just plain wrong


----------



## dnd (Oct 24, 2008)

Chisinau - Giurgiulesti


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Excellent pics, that was that 4-lane road we were talking about


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

paF4uko said:


> kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the road which connects Chisinau and Ribnitsa, and this particular photo was shot noth of Chisinau.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

dnd said:


> Chisinau - Giurgiulesti
> 
> http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/2125/004d7a0xmz1.jpg
> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9747/004d8k71fz8.jpg


Talking about clearly visible slabs


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

dnd said:


> Chisinau - Giurgiulesti


If there was a reunification with Romania, the number of kms of motorway in our country would be increased by a considerable percentage.


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

It's not so bad as people make it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Not much worse than US freeways.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

True

Projects of A1, A2 and A3 are interesting


----------



## senegal (Feb 11, 2009)

I am polish and I am in Moldova - Chisinau right now... I was travelling via Moldova a few times and I can tell you that nothing has changed from the time those photoes were made... But the most sad is that we have a summer now and I can see no renovations here...


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Are there any motorways in Moldova u/c ?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

senegal said:


> I am polish


With Senegalese citizenship?  Anyway, how's in Moldova? :cheers:


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Mateusz said:


> I'm really interested aboyt roads and developments in this country, according to certain web site, some of motorway A1 between Sângera and Chişinău exists. Any pix or news from there ?


This is a map of motorways in Moldova. By my assessment about 100 km. Pink color are represented 2x3 highways. Circles are complex interchanges with crossing several levels.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Intersting but very strange road...


----------



## babareebu serb (Aug 17, 2009)

Timon91 said:


> Does Moldova also get EU money for their E-roads?


Of course,but they do it slowly...A lot of money they spent!


----------



## babareebu serb (Aug 17, 2009)

Verso said:


> With Senegalese citizenship?  Anyway, how's in Moldova? :cheers:


He is ****** from Senegal,asylant in Poland.


----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

babareebu serb said:


> He is ****** from Senegal,asylant in Poland.


He is ****** from Senegal,asylant in Poland, living in Moldova xD


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Weird interchange north of Chisinau:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Very complicated; you can go in 7 directions.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

babareebu serb said:


> He is ****** from Senegal,asylant in Poland.


Is there a *moderator* around here?! :bash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Buddy Holly said:


> Is there a *moderator* around here?! :bash:


No, have you seen him? :dunno:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Those asterisks are there exactly to avoid brigging people. We (except mods?) can't be 100% sure what he wrote, all I see is "******".  Case closed.


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> No, have you seen him? :dunno:


Were you trying to be funny?


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

It seems Moldova is planning an express road from Chisinau to Giurgulesti port on Danube (near the city of Galati on the map) - roughly the M3 road designated in the map below:



Le Clerk said:


>


This road will be very useful because it will draw a lot of traffic from/to A2 in Romania and to the future A5. 

The Moldovan Government has announced plans to draw investments worth EUR300 M for that section. This is in addition of about $150 M pledged by the US government in aid for road reconstruction in Moldova. So we might be seeing some developments in Moldova in the coming years as well.


----------



## Joejojo (Jun 8, 2007)

That would be great!

If Romania A5 will be u/c and at the same time Moldova will upgrade their road towards Galati, this will improve their economic situation to the better.

I expect to go this year for business to Chisinau and I am curious how this country (and roads) looks like. Are they friendly for Dutch people? :banana:

Greetings from Cluj,

Joejojo


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Moldova is inhabited mostly by Romanians, which in general are nice with strangers, so you shouldn't encounter problems from this point of view in Moldova.


----------



## Joejojo (Jun 8, 2007)

panda80 said:


> Moldova is inhabited mostly by Romanians, which in general are nice with strangers, so you shouldn't encounter problems from this point of view in Moldova.


 I was not that serious. I live for 4 years in RO and most of the people in Romania are friendly to me. No doubt about it Moldovan people would not be friendly to me.

Treat people how u want to be treated....I always say 

:cheers: Noroc!


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

Joejojo said:


> That would be great!
> 
> If Romania A5 will be u/c and at the same time Moldova will upgrade their road towards Galati, this will improve their economic situation to the better.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are friendly to everybody, don't worry, we don't bite 
:colgate:


-------------


> The USA Government will allocate $130 million within four years for the rehabilitation of Saratenii Vechi-Soroca highway. Minister of Transport and Roads Anatol Salaru said this in the TV program "The Open Studio".
> 
> He said that the financial resources will begin to be transferred from 2011 gradually, as the designing works will begin in 2011".
> 
> ...


-------------


----------



## senegal (Feb 11, 2009)

I have spent a few months in Moldova - I was working there as a volonteur...What I can say about the road infrastructure - it's very "exotic", but in positive way because trust me guys - I used to traveling there in country side and it was like "safari" - we don't have something like that in my country...What about the people - they use two languages - romanian ( they call that moldovian) and russian ( historic reason)...I am polish and I really think people ther are very kind even if they are pure...


----------



## tasosGR (Mar 16, 2010)

I was there by bike 3 years before!Everything was ok in Moldova, BUT the problem was that i didnt knew about Transdnistria!!!
When i was near Tiraspol to the way for Odesa i found borders!
And there you must pay!Except visa for passing the "country",everyone asked for money!soldiers,policemen,everyone!!!
It costed to me for this 20-30km about 120euros!All the tourists payded like me (if someone ask it with a gun...)
More informations for Transdnistria at wikipidia...and dont go if itsnt nessecery.


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

tasosGR said:


> I was there by bike 3 years before!Everything was ok in Moldova, BUT the problem was that i didnt knew about Transdnistria!!!
> When i was near Tiraspol to the way for Odesa i found borders!
> And there you must pay!Except visa for passing the "country",everyone asked for money!soldiers,policemen,everyone!!!
> It costed to me for this 20-30km about 120euros!All the tourists payded like me (if someone ask it with a gun...)
> More informations for Transdnistria at wikipidia...and dont go if itsnt nessecery.



Don't exaggerate please. Nobody would do you any harm. 
You shouldn't pay, and they will not do you a thing


----------



## tasosGR (Mar 16, 2010)

Please,let me help some of the futured travelers at this place...
Do you agree with this situation?Answer me if i wrote something wrong!!!


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlexisMD said:


> Don't exaggerate please. Nobody would do you any harm.
> You shouldn't pay, and they will not do you a thing


He doesn't exaggerate. He just related what happened. I heard too many similar stories about what is going on with the foreigners in transnistria and i believe him. Please don't come with this tipical soviet defence to discredit any critical testimony " you exaggerate, not happened, it was y fault, y story is pure fiction".


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

alwn said:


> He doesn't exaggerate. He just related what happened. I heard too many similar stories about what is going on with the foreigners in transnistria and i believe him. Please don't come with this tipical soviet defence to discredit any critical testimony " you exaggerate, not happened, it was y fault, y story is pure fiction".


LOL
I'm living in Chisinau, not in Transnistria. I know very well that they are 
extorting money from foreigners. But this is because foreigners are afraid to report. (and they are afraid of it) 
I was over the border hundreds of time. Yes, the behave like pigs and sometimes animals and yes they are corrupted. But they never killed anyone or injured. 
I know them well, and believe me, I'm not on their side. I hope this conflict will resolve in peaceful manner 


PS : totul o sa fie ok, nu va temeti


----------



## alwn (Jan 24, 2010)

AlexisMD said:


> LOL
> I'm living in Chisinau, not in Transnistria. I know very well that they are
> extorting money from foreigners. But this is because foreigners are afraid to report. (and they are afraid of it)
> I was over the border hundreds of time. Yes, the behave like pigs and sometimes animals and yes they are corrupted. But they never killed anyone or injured.
> ...


Report to whom? You know very well that transnistria is under no authority. Try to put yourself on his skin. What he can do? To call his embassy from Chisinau (Greek Embassy probably), what they can do about? If it is transnistria probably nothing. Ok, he can refuse to give money, but when you are alone, in a foreign country, outside EU and people with guns (and uniforms) ask you money is better to give not to check how far they are able to go.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

People, let's get over this topic. Transnistria is a very weird region, where nasty things can happen, but it's not the topic of this thread. Let's see some pictures of Moldovan roads. Alexis, can you help us with that? :cheers:


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

Le Clerk said:


> People, let's get over this topic. Transnistria is a very weird region, where nasty things can happen, but it's not the topic of this thread. Let's see some pictures of Moldovan roads. Alexis, can you help us with that? :cheers:


i hope soon, when some constructions will start


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

As our Moldovan colleagues are recently contributing more on the Moldovan section rather than on this international forum, I'l post some recent pictures of Moldovan roads:

Road to Leuseni:


Igor A. said:


> Drumul spre Leuseni






dnd said:


> *Road M2*


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Chisinau ringroad section:




dnd said:


> O bucata din "centura" Chisinau


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

Self explanatory:



dnd said:


> *Road R3 + R34*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks at *dnd*! :cheers:


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

tasosGR said:


> I was there by bike 3 years before!Everything was ok in Moldova, BUT the problem was that i didnt knew about Transdnistria!!!
> When i was near Tiraspol to the way for Odesa i found borders!
> And there you must pay!Except visa for passing the "country",everyone asked for money!soldiers,policemen,everyone!!!
> It costed to me for this 20-30km about 120euros!All the tourists payded like me (if someone ask it with a gun...)
> More informations for Transdnistria at wikipidia...and dont go if itsnt nessecery.


I have heard also hat they eat little children if you have them with you.


----------



## miamipaintball (Jul 11, 2008)

the roads look really bad, even compared to rural America.


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ I do not think there are new (modern) roads built in Moldova, but they are doing a relativelly good job at maintaining them. There are good connections from Romania to Chisinau, though the rest of the country roads may be in poorer condition. As far as I could see, roads in Moldova are a bit better than in Ukraine. I do not know about Belarus though. They may have better roads.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

miamipaintball said:


> the roads look really bad, even compared to rural America.


I don't think it is fair to combare MD roads with US ones.



Le Clerk said:


> ^^ I do not think there are new (modern) roads built in Moldova, but they are doing a relativelly good job at maintaining them. There are good connections from Romania to Chisinau, though the rest of the country roads may be in poorer condition. As far as I could see, roads in Moldova are a bit better than in Ukraine. I do not know about Belarus though. They may have better roads.


Belarus has good roads. Last evening I took a look at [BY] Belarusian Motorways & Magistrales and I had a great surprise. Take a look at that thread and after you will see the pictures posted maybe you will think that they heve better roads than Romania (at least I tought so).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

miamipaintball said:


> the roads look really bad, even compared to rural America.


Keep in mind the per capita income in Moldova is only 3% of that in the United States. ($ 46,300 vs $ 1,500).



bogdymol said:


> Belarus has good roads. Last evening I took a look at [BY] Belarusian Motorways & Magistrales and I had a great surprise.


Yeah, Belarus probably has the best roads east of the European Union, and probably better than Romania and Bulgaria as well.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, Belarus probably has the best roads east of the European Union, and probably better than Romania and Bulgaria as well.


At least they have a motorway (or 2x2 main road) that crosses the country from one end to the other (M1 Polish border - Minsk - Russian border). Romania and Bulgaria are still far away from this dream. hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Belarus has many other motorways in the wider Minsk region as well. Moldova has only a few 4-lane roads around Chişinău. 

I've read the Chişinău - Leuşeni road is the best in Moldova.


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Are we including Transdnistria here?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I guess so, although it's de-facto independent (Moldovan authorities have no influence there whatsoever), but no UN member recognizes Transnistria. You could open a new thread about Transnistria, but I wouldn't recommend it, as they tend to die out pretty fast (this Moldovan thread isn't very active either).


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

no thanks..just wondered, maybe someone got pics of roads there. I just heard rumors before that life over in de-facto is better than on the other side...but who know's, rumours are just rumours...
I did find a video or a road's part if anyone wants to see it





P.S At least their mafia ran football team FC Sheriff Tiraspol is recognized internationally by UEFA:lol:


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

more on Moldova. Not bad.


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

The roads there are HUGE


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

asotUA said:


> P.S At least their mafia ran football team FC Sheriff Tiraspol is recognized internationally by UEFA:lol:


Football clubs from Transdnistria compete normally in the Moldovan league and cup - it may be a wise thing to do as otherwise they could not play on international level.

PS. Sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

M14 between Balti and Tiraspol seems to be made out of concrete slabs, and it features interchanges every now and then. Maybe it was meant to be some kind of motorway in Soviet times.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy (Oct 23, 2009)

ea1969 said:


> Football clubs from Transdnistria compete normally in the Moldovan league and cup - it may be a wise thing to do as otherwise they could not play on international level.


I don`t support that - it`s eliminating one of the last positive aspects of living in Transnistria for these people


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

hi guys, are L roads signed?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, I got to see some Moldovan roads last week. I went from Odessa to Chişinău by bus, via the border crossing near Starokozache (the route). I did this to avoid Transdnistria. On my way back I took the train via Tiraspol, so I also did get to see a little of Transdnistria. 

About the roads: the Moldovan border station is quite new, as is the road that leads to it from the Moldovan side. Road quality is good there. However, after about 10 km there were roadworks and after that the roads became "Moldovan": full of potholes and lots of visible tracks. The bus was driving in the middle of the road and only went to the correct lane when there were cars coming from the other side. Overtaking sometimes even happens via the roadside on the right rather than via the other lane as you can drive faster over the unpaved and dusty roadside than on the other lane. The busride of 210 km took about 6h30, including 2h at the border. I don't know about other roads in Moldova, but what I heard from other tourists in Moldova is that it isn't much better. Most roads in Chişinău are quite okay though: roads are wide and the pavement quality is relavitely good. Traffic is crazy though. 

Unfortunately I've hardly got any pictures, because we only stopped at the border and they were quite strict about taking pictures there, so I did'nt. Furthermore, I was in a bus and I didn't get the front seat so taking pictures along the way also was impossible. Still it was interesting to have seen some Moldovan roads.

Ukrainian roads are slightly better than Moldovan roads, at least the ones that I've seen. The roads out of Odessa were good, but as soon as we turned on the M15, just outside Odessa, it got worse. Still it wasn't as bad as in Moldova. Luckily we sometimes see some pictures of Ukrainian roads here, which give a better view than my 100 km of Ukrainian road experience :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Pics or you weren't there.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy (Oct 23, 2009)

I spent 1 day in Moldova recently, in the city Ungheni
impession:
the road was not so bad, better than a lot of Romania`s roads, very low traffic, nobody uses lights, the only problem was border - they asked if we have guns or amunition and when they saw oregano in our luggage they wanted to call anti-drugs police; 
the romanian policeman on border asked if it`s dangerous in MD said "it isn`t dangeous. Russia is dangerous ;D"


----------



## danielstan (May 29, 2009)

I know that people living in Transnistria have Russian passports to travel abroad.
But, being separatists, Transnistria has a currency, car plates and other 'national' symbols.
Until recently cars registered in Transnistria were allowed to travel in Moldova, with "Transnistrian" car plates.
There was a proposal of a law to forbide them in Chisinau, but I don't know the result.
There are "officials" from Transnistria (even ministers) that own appartments in Chisinau and travel freely there.
----------------------
The name of the country is, in Romanian, Moldova, while in Russian is Moldavia.
This is why before 1989 in English dictionary you could find the expression Moldavian which now is Moldovan.

The Russian name seems to came from the latinized name of the country in the Middle Ages.
There was a Moldovan king Dimitrie Cantemir which got political asylum in Russia and written "Descriptio Moldaviae" in Latin.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

not that good.... need to improve


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

1 million Moldovans have applied for Romanian citizenship. Most of them have to wait yet.

Some of them are also from Transnistria. There are people with three citizenships (Transnistrian, MD and RO).hno:

If the transnistrians want the russian citizenship it's necessary to give up all other.hno:

They can travel with Transnistrian passport only to UA, RU, BY ...

PS.For example, romanian citizenship is guaranteed certain to any moldovan born before 1941, if he ask it. However more than half have relatives in Romania.
sry for OT


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

A road sign with M and R signpost on it


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Moldova seems to have many wide range highways capable of connverting these roads into full profile motorways... It would be a very wise move if the state could use this oppurtunity to tender construction companies where they would finance the conversion of these highways to motorways through a tolling systems to get their money back through a limited time lapse concession where for example the motorways would return back to state ownership after the companies had made their profits throughout the years. This would increase trade with links the neighbouring countries and would create a few jobs and boost local knowledge and development. This method is ideal for developing countries which cannot cope with the budget demand of high motorway costs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't think toll roads are useful in a country where the net monthly salary is below € 200.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

the costs of building a motorway in a small and flat country like Moldova is not that much so a toll of € 0.20 would be enough.


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Moldova is not really flat, but mostly hilly. Also there isn't enough traffic even on the most important roads. So a tolled motorway doesn't make sense to me. It will be a ghost motorway as no one will use it. I don't think any investor will put its money in this.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think toll roads are useful in a country where the net monthly salary is below € 200.


Those who can afford buying a car, paying fuel, insurance and taxes can also afford a cheap toll. Those who are really poor don't drive anyway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

panda80 said:


> Also there isn't enough traffic even on the most important roads. So a tolled motorway doesn't make sense to me. It will be a ghost motorway as no one will use it. I don't think any investor will put its money in this.


I also think that's why the new north-south motorway in Montenegro doesn't gain traction yet. Too little traffic to justify the investment. Even in wealthy countries like Spain or France there is massive shunpiking*

* shunpikers are people who avoid tolls.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Even in wealthy countries like Spain or France there is massive shunpiking*
> 
> * shunpikers are people who avoid tolls.


And in Italy too


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is there? I always thought this happened less in Italy due to the relatively poor alternate options. For example if I plot a route in Google Maps from Milano to Bologna it takes just under 2 hours by motorway but over 4.5 hours via non-toll roads.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there? I always thought this happened less in Italy due to the relatively poor alternate options. For example if I plot a route in Google Maps from Milano to Bologna it takes just under 2 hours by motorway but over 4.5 hours via non-toll roads.


I mean local routes, less than 50 - 70 km.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Italian tolls are relatively cheap, compared to France. From Turin to Brenner via Piacenza I pay 23 euros. Brenner to Naples is around 70 these days I think. I remember in 2004 it was less then 50.


----------



## Sarmizegetusa (Jul 6, 2012)

Due to the lack of foreign investments, many of our roads are very poor and even dangerous. Currently there are talks with foreign investors which will decide their future.

Moldova (and it's infrastructure) are not important because of our poor geographic location.

I will keep this thread updated with my photos, news and projects.

I hope things will change soon and I hope the European Union will help us with something. I don't expect anything big though.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> Italian tolls are relatively cheap, compared to France. From Turin to Brenner via Piacenza I pay 23 euros. *Brenner to Naples is around 70 these days I think*. I remember in 2004 it was less then 50.


61,50€


----------



## Sarmizegetusa (Jul 6, 2012)

_Proposal of connection to the central portion of TRANS-EUROPEAN TRANSPORT NETWORK (TEN-T)_



















_Pan-european corridors which cross Rep. of Moldova_










European roads which cross Rep.of.Mold.










_Black Sea by-pass_










_See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRACECA_


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

areal51 said:


> romanian citizenship is guaranteed certain to any moldovan born before 1941, if he ask it.


That makes sense because Moldova (but not Transnistria) was part of Romania before 1941, so Moldovans born before 1941 were born Romanian.



Sarmizegetusa said:


> I hope the European Union will help us with something. I don't expect anything big though.


I think the EU will be more willing to fund developments in Moldova after Moldova and Transnistria settle their differences.


----------



## Sarmizegetusa (Jul 6, 2012)

*Translated
From: http://www.mtid.gov.md/img/Site/Program%20Harta%202011-2014.pdf(Romanian only)


----------



## Sarmizegetusa (Jul 6, 2012)

mcarling said:


> I think the EU will be more willing to fund developments in Moldova after Moldova and Transnistria settle their differences.


Well, it would be alot easier to find a cure for cancer. 

It's a political matter, not a infrastructure-development one. 

(sorry for poor english).

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Sarmizegetusa (Jul 6, 2012)

The road link which connects Soroca with Chisinau is USA-founded I guess. I've read that somewhere:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> 61,50&#128;


I'm in a van, I pay a bit more.


----------

